# Dubai major projects event



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

MEED, Dubai major projects event

The Middle East Economic Digest is to host a conference entitled Major Project Developments in Dubai on March 15-16 at Dubai's Shangri-La Hotel. Senior officials from all the top development companies in the emirate will be making presentations. For details visit, www.meed.com/dubai.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Key projects to be discussed include Waterfront Project, Downtown Dubai Project, DubaiLand, DIFC, Business Bay (ahmedr wishing at this point he was attending this event ), Light Rail Network, Developments at Dubai International Airport and the new airport at Jebel Ali.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Event Brochure


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Its very soon! and I've a midterm on the 15th so unfortunately I cant come :tongue2: but this is definitely going to be a very interesting event!


----------

